# BMC ROADMASTER SLX01 riding quality



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I just road a 2010 BMC Roadmaster SLX01, the carbon / alum frame and i was very impressed on the riding qualities. it was snapy, turns on rails and it was comfortable. it was a tad heavy 16.5 lbs or a llittlemore with very light wheels.
i love my Colnagos, but, i want to know if someome else has ridden both. i think it rode as nice as my CX-1. downhills is where i love the Colnagos the most, they are stable and they turn just by thinking about it.
the BMC did it as well.

am i crazy here? has anyone experienced the same?

this might be a good racing bike.


----------



## NEO Dan (Jun 10, 2010)

I think you've got your Buick confused with the BMC, it's a Racemaster. As an owner I concur, the only negative I've found about the SLX01 is it's weight. Although I would say that if it were light it probably wouldn't be as smooth or stiff. 16.5lbs is not just light wheels it's a build of light everything


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Neon Dan, how much does your bike weight?

they one i rode had EC90 Aero Tubulars on. it rode great.

d


----------



## NEO Dan (Jun 10, 2010)

At least a pound more. I think it's close to 18 now.


----------

